# Leave Phone Line Connected? HR10-250



## kvchief (Feb 9, 2005)

I did some searches and found some general posts about how to use fakecall and the like, but I'm curious if there are any risks to leaving the phone line connected for a modified HR10-250? Do we really think there will be any software updates?  

I'm considering letting it make calls when necessary (just for convenience). Has anyone successfully modified their HR10-250 and then left the phone line plugged in?


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

Bump


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

kvchief said:


> I did some searches and found some general posts about how to use fakecall and the like, but I'm curious if there are any risks to leaving the phone line connected for a modified HR10-250? Do we really think there will be any software updates?
> 
> I'm considering letting it make calls when necessary (just for convenience). Has anyone successfully modified their HR10-250 and then left the phone line plugged in?


 Read the first page of the Zipper thread.


----------



## kvchief (Feb 9, 2005)

rbautch said:


> Read the first page of the Zipper thread.


Thanks, but that seems to include configuring the Tivo so that it never actually makes the phone call.

I'm curious about leaving it connected and letting it actually make the call.

That's what I'm asking about.


----------



## kvchief (Feb 9, 2005)

Any advice?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

The general idea is to not let "them" see you have a hacked unit. Hence the no phone calls. Possible reason - they might get "pissed" and do something nasty to "undo" what you did (and the rest of us too). No there, for the most intense purposes, will not be any software updates, but you wouldn't want your unit to get one anyways since that too would undo all the nice things you can now do. Now some people are using Caller-id on thier units and the phone lines are plugged in but the calls are still blocked.

I guess the question is what convenience are you referring to by leaving the phone line plugged in ?


----------



## kvchief (Feb 9, 2005)

> I guess the question is what convenience are you referring to by leaving the phone line plugged in ?


Yeah, good question. It's probably just the convenience of ordering PPV (which we have only done once in several years and would still have the option of doing this online) and the convenience of avoiding the messages about the missed phone call (which I know I can disable).

It's probably a best bet to simply avoid allowing the call.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

kvchief said:


> Yeah, good question. It's probably just the convenience of ordering PPV (which we have only done once in several years and would still have the option of doing this online) and the convenience of avoiding the messages about the missed phone call (which I know I can disable).
> 
> It's probably a best bet to simply avoid allowing the call.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


 You can prevent your Tivo from making a call and still order PPV through your remote.


----------



## SteveTrek (Aug 3, 2003)

rbautch said:


> You can prevent your Tivo from making a call and still order PPV through your remote.


Hi Rbautch,

I realize this thread is a year old but...

I have an *HR10-250 * that I zippered a month ago. It is connected to my wireless g router through methods described elsewhere.
We have made 2 or 3 PPV orders using the remote.
I have not seen these on my bill yet nor the activity since last bill.
You have indicated that it is still possible to order ppv with a zippered unit.
How can I do this so that Directv won't disable ppv on my unit but still charge my account for the movies I order? I've read several threads on this subject. Some say just order ppv through Directv's on-line website. I've done this in the past on a non-zippered but hacked SD Directv box but but find it inconvenient. When I do order on-line, it only goes to one box and not the one that I want. I have 4 boxes. Some time ago on this non-zippered box, the record & buy option disappeared. I guess this is because DTV takes out the menu option when the unit has not called home for a while. At the moment, my zippered HR10-250 still has this option. After reading the threads, some have suggested removing fakecall.tcl. Some have said it wont matter due to some static routes set up by zipper. It is still not clear to me how to proceed. Is allowing the unit to make a call undesirable because Directv will see a hacked unit? Can one force the unit to make a call manually to satisfy Directv so the PPV movie list on Tivo is sent to them so they can charge you? Am I just SOL?

Thanks for being patient.


----------



## miCro (Oct 21, 2003)

I have the same question as SteveTrek. I would like to continue to order PPV on my zippered directivo using the remote, and currently have the phone line plugged in, what are the risks and can I mitigate them?

Thanks,


----------

